

New York Post website blocks iPad Safari users to force app.  - pessimizer
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/06/18/new_york_post_website_now_blocking_safari_access_on_ipad.html

======
dave1010uk
It seems in some ways it is more valuable to have a tablet / phone with a
really low market share and an uncommon user agent so it is treated just like
a desktop browser by web sites.

My mobile phone is a Maemo device (running Linux), which most people haven't
heard of. I've only noticed about 5 sites that detect the browser's user agent
string as mobile so I get the desktop version of just about every site.

This has pros and cons. The browser slows down with some Flash embeds and
obviously many mobile sites are more suited to a mobile device. Many sites
also allow me to switch to the mobile version if I feel like it and I can't
ever imagine being blocked like the New York Post is doing with the iPad.

